# Pics of my Kitties



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

'Cat keeping' is my forte ..  

Meet my babies, Zoey and Saki.

Zoey is a polydactyl and has extra toes :lol: 
















































Saki is just a little freak. He likes to play fetch though!!















































And then I have two feral cats that pretty much live on my patio.

Snowflake and Patches!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Awww they're sooooo cute!


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Really cute! Here are my two.


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh they are gorgeous!!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I LOVE Zoey, the extra toes tickle my little face pink!


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

I forgot to post my favorite one


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Sicy said:


> I forgot to post my favorite one


UGH! TOO ADORABLE! *Melts*


----------



## Kathryn002 (Jun 20, 2006)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!! They are soooo cute. Adorable.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

that is my fav one too! lol very cool pics and sweet kitties  i saw Zoey on thecatgallery.com 

my 2 are Sammy male (12 yrs old) and Smokey female (4 yrs old)


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sicy, they are gorgeous. I love the silver-blue color. If my cat had an extra "thumb" like that I shudder to think what she could do. She already tries to open door knobs. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Aww...they are all so cute! Makes me want another cat.


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! They are my babies! 
lochness your kids are SO cute.. I especially like Smokey! What an adorable face!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Mine... Nuff' said


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

LOL Ringo - your cat looks like he is SMILING! 

Sammy is VERY self conscience and at the slightest movement will change what he is doing - my cats have been trained to not paw at the glass nor hang on the wood stand doors and each time I try to take a pic of him, Sammy hears or sees movement and moves away - well, the new camera I got allowed me to covertly take a pic in the dark without the flash and catch him red-handed...erm pawed - the only bummer was that my hand moved


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Those steel grey cats are absolutely beautiful! What kind are they?? If forget what breed the six toed cats are...


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Aw Ringo and lochness I love those pics!!!

I have one of Zoey with my old tank, she looks really guilty LOL.










And this one is cute of my neighbors kitten and Jack 











Mazzy the multiple toed cats are called Polydactyls, its not a breed but a condition and it can occur on any breed 

Some say my cats look like Russian Blues but they were both adopted from animal shelters simply labeled as 'domestic short hair'.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

LOL @ Jack -- sooo cute 

and yea, Zoey reminds me of my Smokey hehe - totally guilty haha


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I am sure they appreciate the fact that you enjoy taking care of fish.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

oh boy, I belong to too many forums. I thought your cats looked familiar, Sicy, I know you from the cat site. I'm Mermaid over there. :fun:


----------



## semo_girl (Jun 27, 2007)

Sicy said:


> I forgot to post my favorite one


o i love it, they are sooooo pretty and sweet looking, and i love those extra toes...lol

and everyone elses cats are so pretty


----------

